# Questions for overfed BBWs



## unixfa (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi,

I believe that I am not a feeder but I happen to be quite attracted to overfed BBWs. When I say overfed, I mean those whose obesity is at least partly caused, maintained, or increased by eating habits. I hope that this the right forum to ask this kind of question.

1. How taboo/secret is the fact that you are overfed?
(select one)
[] Not at all, I could wear a t-shirt that states that I am overfed
[] A little bit. I would not go around with a sign and a megaphone to tell people but I would never try to hide or give false impressions about the fact that I am overfed
[] I am willing to admit it to friends and family but not to anybody else
[] I am willing to admit it to a select few
[] Only my spouse know about it
[] I don't admit it even to myself, how dare you suggest that I am overfed?
[] Other. What?

2. If being overfed is a secret/taboo for you, why is that?
(check all that apply)
[] I already told you that it's not a taboo for me.
[] I am tired of the hypocritical moralizing about starving children in other countries, from people who themselves can have a $50k car and million dollar home 
[] I am religious and my religion forbids gluttony
[] My environment is religious and the religion forbids gluttony
[] I feel that our culture doesn't accept female gluttony
[] I don't mind at all but people become so embarrassed when I tell them that I am overfed
[] I just doesn't feel right to talk about such an intimate thing with other people
[] I feel ashamed because of my lack of self control when it comes to food
[] Other. What?

3. Have you ever done anything to hide the fact that you are overfed? 
(check all that apply)
[] I have lied about my eating habits
[] I have not lied but said things that give a false impression of my eating habits (like a politician or lawyer would do)
[] I have incorrectly blamed my obesity on medical issues (metabolism, gland problems, PCOS, etc) that I don't have at all
[] I have some medical issues but I have exaggerated their impact in order to hide the fact that I am overfed
[] I have visited several stores/malls to hide from other shoppers and cashiers how much fattening foods I buy
[] I have pretended to buy food for several people although it was all for myself 
[] I have hidden trash from overeating sessions in order to hide from my family, coworkers, friends, or acquaintances how much I eat
[] I have chosen to eat alone, in order to not let anybody see how much I eat
[] I have visited several restaurants in order to hide how much I eat
[] I have visited several restaurants of the same chain (McDonald's, BK, etc) in order to hide how much I eat
[] I have underestimated the amount exercise that I do in order to hide my eating habits, since I think it's nicer if people think I am sedentary rather than overfed
[] Other. What?

4. From whom have you hidden the fact that you are overfed?
(check all that apply)
[] Strangers
[] Acquaintances
[] Friends
[] Coworkers
[] Relatives
[] Neighbors
[] Spouse
[] people online (non-BBW communities)
[] people online (BBW communities)
[] you the people who read this web board
[] Somebody else, please tell who?

5. Is there a more polite way to say that somebody is overfed?
(select one)
[] foodee
[] over-nourished
[] very well fed
[] have dynamic eating habits
[] I don't want to think about it
[] No, overfed is the best word
[] Other, what?

6. Bonus question. What kind of foods do you believe have made a significant contribution to your obesity?
(select all that apply)
[] soda
[] sweet fruit juices
[] cream
[] milk
[] butter
[] chocolate
[] candy
[] potato chips
[] other (corn, etc) chips
[] cakes
[] other bakery products
[] ice cream
[] burgers
[] french fries
[] fried onion rings
[] other fast food
[] other deep fried foods (not french fries or onion rings)
[] desserts
[] cheese
[] American
[] English
[] French
[] German
[] Italian
[] Russian
[] Other European
[] Chinese
[] Japanese
[] Korean
[] Indian
[] Other Asian
[] Mexican
[] other from the Americas
[] Kebab
[] Turkish
[] Arabic
[] Persian
[] North African
[] other African
[] Other ethnic food, please tell which?
[] Other, what?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2007)

It certainly looks as if you have spent a GREAT DEAL of time on this, may I ask what you are looking to find out with this survey?


----------



## Zoom (Mar 26, 2007)

Good thing I'm not a BBW; I would have a hard time clicking on those broken radio buttons.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 26, 2007)

I was almost finished answering the survey - some of my answers were very detailed - but then I realized it was for BBWs and besides, I'm not really overfed.

What do you think about stretchmarks?


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 26, 2007)

*Clears throat*





*LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I was almost finished answering the survey - some of my answers were very detailed - but then I realized it was for BBWs and besides, I'm not really overfed.
> 
> What do you think about stretchmarks?



Lol  .


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 26, 2007)

heh. At least he's inventive..

=Divals


----------



## Mini (Mar 26, 2007)

If there's one thing I know about women (and the fact is, this *is* the extent of my knowledge re: the fairer sex), it's that they don't like being referred to as "overfed."


----------



## krystalltuerme (Mar 27, 2007)

Mini said:


> If there's one thing I know about women (and the fact is, this *is* the extent of my knowledge re: the fairer sex), it's that they don't like being referred to as "overfed."



But it says he's from northern Europe; perhaps this can be overlooked if he's not a native English speaker. If he is, well then all bets are off.


----------



## Mini (Mar 27, 2007)

krystalltuerme said:


> But it says he's from northern Europe; perhaps this can be overlooked if he's not a native English speaker. If he is, well then all bets are off.



I could almost buy that were his familiarity with the language not otherwise evident. My guess: Tactless boob!

Prove me wrong, boob.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 27, 2007)

krystalltuerme said:


> But it says he's from northern Europe; perhaps this can be overlooked if he's not a native English speaker. If he is, well then all bets are off.



that's some pretty killer grammar for someone whose first language ISN'T english.


----------



## krystalltuerme (Mar 27, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> that's some pretty killer grammar for someone whose first language ISN'T english.



Granted. It was just a guess. I'm assuming he'll surface again sooner or later and explain some stuff.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2007)

You left off all the main things that made me fat (and no, I'm not overfed... ) and they're the things that many of my friends identify as their "fat foods" as well. 

But since you didn't list them... oh well!


----------



## unixfa (Mar 27, 2007)

Mini said:


> If there's one thing I know about women (and the fact is, this *is* the extent of my knowledge re: the fairer sex), it's that they don't like being referred to as "overfed."



Well, my knowledge about women is quite limited but there's this little guy in my head that tells me that you are right. However, I thought that this was the weight board, not the let's-pretend-that-we-don't-eat board.

BTW, one of the questions dealt with the issue.


----------



## unixfa (Mar 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It certainly looks as if you have spent a GREAT DEAL of time on this, may I ask what you are looking to find out with this survey?


 
Well, the most simple answer is that I am curious about the answers to the questions I posted. 

A more complicated answer is that I have noticed that there seems to be a certain secrecy surrounding the issue of overeating. My theory is that it's pretty common that BBWs are not always 100% honest about how much they eat. I once read a thread on a weight loss forum, where the women talked about how overfed they were and how much they have lied and pretended to conceal this fact. The thread had many participants and I got the impression that the majority of the women in that particular forum had lied or pretended about how much they eat. 

The forum was in a certain fenno-ugric language that I had to learn in school, so it could be that it's all different in the English speaking world but I don't think so. I got the impression that the degree of anonymity afforded by an internet forum was enough for the participants to open up about how overfed they were. Another factor was the fact that virtually all the active participants on the board were women who were in the same boat, so to speak. 

One woman told the other participants that she used to go to McDonalds and pretend that she had to remember what some non existent friends had asked her to buy. Others talked about hiding trash etc.


----------



## unixfa (Mar 27, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Good thing I'm not a BBW; I would have a hard time clicking on those broken radio buttons.


 
Well, my idea was that the text could be quoted and those who answer could fill in an X into the []. Is this an unreasonable burden for BBWs?


----------



## unixfa (Mar 27, 2007)

krystalltuerme said:


> But it says he's from northern Europe; perhaps this can be overlooked if he's not a native English speaker. If he is, well then all bets are off.



Well, I am not a native English speaker. English is a language that I have learned as an adult. However, I am also a little bit of a provocateur, or a "tactless boob" as somebody put it.


----------



## unixfa (Mar 27, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> that's some pretty killer grammar for someone whose first language ISN'T english.



English is certainly not my first language but I have lived for about two years in the US; I moved back to Europe a few years ago. In the community where I grew up, almost everybody could speak at least three languages and I am one of those poor uneducated souls who can only speak three languages fluently. 

In general, I am not a language person and I have always had a hard time learning new languages. My passion and talent lie in engineering, not linguistics.


----------



## ripley (Mar 27, 2007)

That's too bad; we BBWs love a cunning linguist.







<groan, old joke>


----------



## Tooz (Mar 27, 2007)

*DYNAMIC FOOD HABITS.*

That is all.

Oh, no, put me down for "Other. What?" for every answer, because that's definitely what I'm feeling.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 27, 2007)

my boyfriend employs the secret techniques of his heroes: the veal/foie gras industry. I'm kept in a 5x5 pen in the bedroom except for bathroom/computer breaks. At feeding time, a hose is forced down my throat. I am overfed and underexcercised. No wonder I'm so fat! How much do you think I go for?


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2007)

Is 'overfed' the word that gets you off related to fat women eating too much? lol


----------



## prickly (Mar 27, 2007)

...........the Section 5. options in the survey just made me burst out laughing in the office!!!! too fucking funny.

oh, and this guy is an engineer - not that it shows. no. really it doesn't.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 27, 2007)

unixfa said:


> Well, the most simple answer is that I am curious about the answers to the questions I posted.


I thought that was a given.....



unixfa said:


> A more complicated answer is that I have noticed that there seems to be a certain secrecy surrounding the issue of overeating. My theory is that it's pretty common that BBWs are not always 100% honest about how much they eat. I once read a thread on a weight loss forum, where the women talked about how overfed they were and how much they have lied and pretended to conceal this fact. The thread had many participants and I got the impression that the majority of the women in that particular forum had lied or pretended about how much they eat.
> 
> The forum was in a certain fenno-ugric language that I had to learn in school, so it could be that it's all different in the English speaking world but I don't think so. I got the impression that the degree of anonymity afforded by an internet forum was enough for the participants to open up about how overfed they were. Another factor was the fact that virtually all the active participants on the board were women who were in the same boat, so to speak.
> 
> One woman told the other participants that she used to go to McDonalds and pretend that she had to remember what some non existent friends had asked her to buy. Others talked about hiding trash etc.




As someone with an eating disorder and used to "hide my eating" at times, I have to say that I resent your "questions". Why? Because you don't seem to be straight up with them- once again, this response doesn't tell me WHY DO YOU WANT TO KNOW? Do you get some kind of pleasure from women feeling shame and eating in secret? Or perhaps you are a "troll", who has nothing better to do but spend A GREAT DEAL OF YOUR TIME worrying what other people are doing and think this "Survey" makes you errrrrrrrmmm..... superior? better? smart? sly? What in hell does this do for you? Am I wrong? Please tell me what's in this for you? 
I'm still not entirely sure why someone that isn't doing professional/school-related research would ask these questions that really don't even seem to expect a serious response. Are you THAT bored? Perhaps the questions you should be asking are of yourself- as to why you feel the need to make ,what seems to me, mock questions for people you don't even know on the net and what do you hope to "accomplish" from all of this?


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2007)

I think there are women who approach eating with secrecy, but I also think there are many who are straight up about what they eat, and to sort of base an entire list of questions on the assumption that we're being deceitful is sort of throwing some of us of. Me, for instance. 

I eat what I want, when I want. Now, I know that statement reads and means different things to different people. To a feeder or now, "overfeeder?", it may read as though I eat boxes of Twinkies a few times day and always take advantage of the double pizza deal on Tuesdays. Not really how it works. 

It means that if I'm out to dinner and I want app/dessert/entree and whatever else, then I'm going to get it. It also means that when I'm home and not hungry or not feeling like cooking, I'll eat a salad and a cupcake and a glass of water if that is what I WANT. It's about not putting restrictions OR expectations on my food intake. I eat what I want, when I want - sometimes it's a "lot", sometimes it's not too much. 

So, my point is, while some women may be misleading, don't assume all are. I am proud of the fact that I've removed guilt and shame from my eating, and I wouldn't like about how little I eat anymore than I'd lie about how much (a unique lying problem to this community, "pretending" to eat like a competitive eater to gain favor).


----------



## imfree (Mar 27, 2007)

unixfa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe that I am not a feeder but I happen to be quite attracted to overfed BBWs. When I say overfed, I mean those whose obesity is at least partly caused, maintained, or increased by eating habits. I hope that this the right forum to ask this kind of question.
> 
> ...



The term "overfed" is a 1000 Watt red WARNING light to me! These
questions sound very invasive to me. I'm a 400lb BHM, I like it, and constantly
deal with "overfed" issues, myself. I seriously question your motives. 

View attachment Sexy Picture web.jpg


----------



## RedVelvet (Mar 27, 2007)

unixfa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe that I am not a feeder but I happen to be quite attracted to overfed BBWs. When I say overfed, I mean those whose obesity is at least partly caused, maintained, or increased by eating habits. I hope that this the right forum to ask this kind of question.
> 
> ...





Could you be a little more creepy....my skin isnt crawling entirely, yet.


----------



## Jes (Mar 27, 2007)

ok, here is a perfect example of what I call 'fat as hobby.' I don't begrudge this poster his hobby, nor do I think it's a gendered hobby--plenty of women have talked about being gainers, loving to eat too much and feel the consequences, talk stats, etc.

But for many, many fat women, fat is something we are. We're not interested in stats, or talking about food/eating like it's the play offs, or even sharing these bits of info with other people. We're just fat. It's not a hobby for us. We're not buying magazines about it, or reading stories about it, or writing stories about it, or anything else. We're simply not thinking about it as much as are people who are, for lack of a better term, fat hobbyists! And I don't mean that as an insult, honestly, and I wish I had a better expression to use.

But there is this constant tension of ideals that I feel about this topic here at Dims (and/or in the Chat room). It's as fundamental as speaking different languages, sometimes (at least for me!)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 27, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I think there are women who approach eating with secrecy, but I also think there are many who are straight up about what they eat, and to sort of base an entire list of questions on the assumption that we're being deceitful is sort of throwing some of us of. Me, for instance.
> 
> I eat what I want, when I want. Now, I know that statement reads and means different things to different people. To a feeder or now, "overfeeder?", it may read as though I eat boxes of Twinkies a few times day and always take advantage of the double pizza deal on Tuesdays. Not really how it works.
> 
> ...



Exactly. What a lot of people don't seem to get is that appetites fluctuate. I can be RAVENOUS sometimes. One day I might not be able to feel full after four slices of pizza. Sometimes I can't finish one. 

Lying about eating, to either extreme, is something that just drives me batty.


----------



## unixfa (Mar 27, 2007)

Jes said:


> But for many, many fat women, fat is something we are. We're not interested in stats, or talking about food/eating like it's the play offs, or even sharing these bits of info with other people. We're just fat. It's not a hobby for us. We're not buying magazines about it, or reading stories about it, or writing stories about it, or anything else. We're simply not thinking about it as much as are people who are, for lack of a better term, fat hobbyists!


 
I know very well that most women don't want to talk about these kind of things but I want to point out that I did not post my questions to some random board for overweight women. What I simply don't get is why some people feel the need to read the weight board and then post their disapproval.

According to the short description, the weight board is supposed to be for *"Erotic weight gain and fantasy issues"*, in my opinion that sound like something for us fat hobbyists. However, I feel a bit uncertain about this now. Can somebody enlighten me regarding what kind of posts are acceptable on the weight board? 

This is certainly not a new issue. Being a long time lurker, I remember that a few years ago, there was an SSBBW who introduced herself on the weight board by saying that she found feederism offensive and absolutely didn't want to talk to any feeders.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2007)

unixfa said:


> I know very well that most women don't want to talk about these kind of things but I want to point out that I did not post my questions to some random board for overweight women. What I simply don't get is why some people feel the need to read the weight board and then post their disapproval.
> 
> According to the short description, the weight board is supposed to be for *"Erotic weight gain and fantasy issues"*, in my opinion that sound like something for us fat hobbyists. However, I feel a bit uncertain about this now. Can somebody enlighten me regarding what kind of posts are acceptable on the weight board?
> 
> This is certainly not a new issue. Being a long time lurker, I remember that a few years ago, there was an SSBBW who introduced herself on the weight board by saying that she found feederism offensive and absolutely didn't want to talk to any feeders.



There is nothing wrong with the subject, just the approach. It's all about the approach. You came off as a bit creepy and accusatory (like we're liars if we say we don't really eat much, etc) and that will always rub people wrong, no matter what the board/subject matter. 

If you post on any board, you're going to get critiques, and notice that many of yours were from the men who are directly involved here. 

You'll see from other threads that are up and running on this board that the topic of eating isn't a problem, the topic of personal gaining is rarely even a blink of the eye, the topic of trying to get someone to do something behind their back/etc is generally a huge problem, etc. 

Your topic was just not approached right, and the questionnaire was akin to a lab rat experiment rather than just "hey, let's have a discussion about your food intake and if you think you "overfeed" yourself to stay/be fat".

All about the approach.

Other threads that may address some issues you're dancing around (although not on weight board): 
Food Guilt: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19463&highlight=binging

Binging: 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17451&highlight=binging


----------



## unixfa (Mar 27, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Is 'overfed' the word that gets you off related to fat women eating too much? lol


 
Maybe a little bit, just as I would prefer to use BOW (some feminist tried to introduce it during the 1990s) instead of BBW. However, I would be open to use any alternative word as long as: 
1. No information loss takes place. It must be clear to everyone what it means. A home made acronym will hardly be understood. 
2. It's unambiguous. I don't like "overeating" for this reason, since I think its ambiguous. 
3. It's convenient to use, "somebody who is a BBW at least partly because of her eating habits" is not very elegant, IMHO. 

I think it's a bit symptomatic that there has been a lot of criticism against my use of the word 'overfed' but very little in terms of serious suggestions of how to replace the word with something else despite the fact that my Question 5 dealt with this very issue.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2007)

unixfa said:


> I think it's a bit symptomatic that there has been a lot of criticism against my use of the word 'overfed' but very little in terms of serious suggestions of how to replace the word with something else despite the fact that my Question 5 dealt with this very issue.



I think it's because 1) there isn't a better word because it's just a concept that people here are sort of not willing to embrace, 2) you're saying you're not a feeder, but you're into women who are "overfed to keep their weight" which is pure semantics - so you're trying to rename something that we're already pretty comfortable with, 3) people just don't care enough (at this point) to come up with a new/better/different word. 

Also, if you want to use the word overfed, it's not exclusive to BBW or BHM. I know plenty of people who are very thin and active who you would easily fall under "overfed" based purely on the amount they consume. I guess my point is that you're trying to apply a term to large people, or a term that causes them to remain large?, which is something that anyone could be... and they may not be fat as a result. 

I don't think I'm saying this right, but it's along the lines of... I could eat a similar diet to a person with a very high metabolism (thin) for months. At the end of the months, I'd still be heavy, they'd still be thin - so what may or may not be overfed to one person will not be for another. 

I don't know, I just feel as though you're trying to take a word that you enjoy and casting it in a big net over large women trying to get them to "pony up" to being overfed... and that's why they're fat? Some are, some aren't.... there just isn't a one size fits all term for things like that. 

I have no issue with what you're into, I'm just saying... you tried to engage conversation and you're getting varied responses. That's the nature of a board, and again... the approach was just _off_, so you've got some readers confused, feeling scrutinized, reluctant to share frankly, and probably just put off.


----------



## unixfa (Mar 27, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I think there are women who approach eating with secrecy, but I also think there are many who are straight up about what they eat, and to sort of base an entire list of questions on the assumption that we're being deceitful is sort of throwing some of us of. Me, for instance.


 
I don't understand this. My questions had 1 and 2 had alternatives for people who are upfront about their eating habits. Question 3 and 4 did not have any but the questions were of the "check all that apply" type, so a person who is 100% open about her eating habits would check none of them. This was not an accident either, I chose this structure to take this group of women into account. 



> I eat what I want, when I want. Now, I know that statement reads and means different things to different people. To a feeder or now, "overfeeder?", it may read as though I eat boxes of Twinkies a few times day and always take advantage of the double pizza deal on Tuesdays. Not really how it works.


 
I don't get this either. It's hardly necessary to eat "boxes of Twinkies a few times a day" to be overfed. In the beginning of my post I wrote that "When I say overfed, I mean those whose obesity is at least partly caused, maintained, or increased by eating habits." I wrote absolutely nothing about boxes of twinkies or double pizza deals on Tuesdays. 



> So, my point is, while some women may be misleading, don't assume all are.


 
IMO, I didn't really write anything that assumed that all women are misleading. On the contrary there were options for women who are not misleading. 



> I am proud of the fact that I've removed guilt and shame from my eating, and I wouldn't like about how little I eat anymore than I'd lie about how much (a unique lying problem to this community, "pretending" to eat like a competitive eater to gain favor).


 
This is admirable IMHO, since I am a person who appreciates honesty and correctness.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2007)

unixfa said:


> I don't understand this. My questions had 1 and 2 had alternatives for people who are upfront about their eating habits. Question 3 and 4 did not have any but the questions were of the "check all that apply" type, so a person who is 100% open about her eating habits would check none of them. This was not an accident either, I chose this structure to take this group of women into account.



I can't go back and read, I don't recall there being an answer in 1 or 2 that applied to me at all.




> I don't get this either. It's hardly necessary to eat "boxes of Twinkies a few times a day" to be overfed. In the beginning of my post I wrote that "When I say overfed, I mean those whose obesity is at least partly caused, maintained, or increased by eating habits." I wrote absolutely nothing about boxes of twinkies or double pizza deals on Tuesdays.



I didn't say, or even imply, that you said or thought that. I said that when I say "I eat what I want when I want" that it can be read by SOME people that way. Said nothing about you, so there is nothing to get. I was relaying some details of my eating, which seems to be what you were asking for in your original post?? I was unable to fit in your questionnaire, so I tried via a post. Perhaps a mistake.




> IMO, I didn't really write anything that assumed that all women are misleading. On the contrary there were options for women who are not misleading.



You had a post (reply) to another poster here that said you were on another board where the majority of women admitted to being misleading/deceptive about what they eat. That is what I was referring to... I'm not going to go back right now to try to find the quote. That is what I took away from what you typed.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm secretly eating RIGHT NOW.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 27, 2007)

This seems like such an odd thread, yet I'm strangely fascinated. The questionaire is so off-puttingly clinical and organised... almost restrictive (oooh, bondage!) in it's rules and procedures for completion... yet clearly represents a strong personal and intimate interest for the OP (such time and thought invested). 

I almost feel like it's a role-playing thing and with every response he's checking off a form with a clipboard, wearing horn-rimmed glasses, rubber gloves and a lab coat. 

Naked underneath, 'natch.
(not that there's anything wrong with that)

_"Whatever gets you thru the night, it's alright, it's alright."_--John Lennon


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2007)

I'll do it this way to try to make my point clearer - see if it helps: 




> 1. How taboo/secret is the fact that you are overfed?
> (select one)
> [] Not at all, I could wear a t-shirt that states that I am overfed
> [] A little bit. I would not go around with a sign and a megaphone to tell people but I would never try to hide or give false impressions about the fact that I am overfed
> ...



None of these apply to me. 
I guess I don't consider "other" an answer because it seems to imply that I agree with the "taboo" aspect of the question, which I don't.



> 2. If being overfed is a secret/taboo for you, why is that?
> (check all that apply)
> [] I already told you that it's not a taboo for me.
> [] I am tired of the hypocritical moralizing about starving children in other countries, from people who themselves can have a $50k car and million dollar home
> ...



Okay, based on number one, clearly this question doesn't apply.. that's fine.



> 3. Have you ever done anything to hide the fact that you are overfed?
> (check all that apply)
> [] I have lied about my eating habits
> [] I have not lied but said things that give a false impression of my eating habits (like a politician or lawyer would do)
> ...



This entire area is the part that makes the most sense to me and should have been what your post was about. If you'd simply posted asking if people here have eating habits or things they do to disguise the amount they are eating, then you'd be all set and I'd have typed much less than I have this afternoon. (I have placed a bold X in the one answer that may apply to me, but rarely.) 



> 4. From whom have you hidden the fact that you are overfed?
> (check all that apply)
> [] Strangers
> [] Acquaintances
> ...



I don't think any of these work for me... again, I eat what I want, when I want... it's not about who or who is not around.



> 5. Is there a more polite way to say that somebody is overfed?
> (select one)
> [] foodee
> [] over-nourished
> ...



No, the problem is that it sounds like an assumption or accusation. I don't see a way to pretty it up.



> 6. Bonus question. What kind of foods do you believe have made a significant contribution to your obesity?
> (select all that apply)
> [] soda
> [] sweet fruit juices
> ...



You left off one of the main reasons many large people are large - CARBS!!!!
Potatoes, pasta, breads, rice - these are basic, basic issues in many people's weight issues. Huge oversight. 

Okay, that's my maximum output on this thread. Best of luck.


----------



## unixfa (Mar 27, 2007)

> embrace, 2) you're saying you're not a feeder, but you're into women who are "overfed to keep their weight" which is pure semantics - so you're trying to rename something that we're already pretty comfortable with,


 
I am not so sure about this. In my thinking, a feeder is somebody who somehow tries to influence another person to overeat. I am not sure that I am interested in doing that. I am more interested in persons who overeat just because they like food, not because they like to please me by gaining weight. 



> Also, if you want to use the word overfed, it's not exclusive to BBW or BHM. I know plenty of people who are very thin and active who you would easily fall under "overfed" based purely on the amount they consume.


 
I am very well aware that such persons exists but now I am an FA so I am not that interested in overfed thin women. 



> I don't know, I just feel as though you're trying to take a word that you enjoy and casting it in a big net over large women trying to get them to "pony up" to being overfed... and that's why they're fat? Some are, some aren't.... there just isn't a one size fits all term for things like that.


 
This wasn't really my intention. My intention was to reach the very small minority of BBWs who are fat because they eat a lot, aware of it, and willing to answer a public questionnaire about it. The title says "Questions for overfed BBWs". The questionnaire was not intended for non-overfed BBWs. Neither was it intended for overfed thin women. It was, like the title says, intended for overfed BBWs.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I'm secretly eating RIGHT NOW.



But you just told us, so it's not secret anymore. And you would be secretly overfeeding yourself - not eating.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 27, 2007)

I take it this all means that the OP isn't going to answer my sincere, earnest question again? He can make a whole questionnaire about BBWs yet cannot answer just one question back?


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2007)

unixfa said:


> I am not so sure about this. In my thinking, a feeder is somebody who somehow tries to influence another person to overeat. I am not sure that I am interested in doing that. I am more interested in persons who overeat just because they like food, not because they like to please me by gaining weight.



Ugh, must stop replying... but if that is your only definition of feeder (which is fine, I'm sure others may have that as well) than I see the issue. I think many around here see feeder as a broad ranging term with many, many variations within it. Most feeders I know/have talked with/or who post here don't want to do anything their partner is not involved in, enjoying, etc. So they want consensual, fun, eating, possibly gaining, etc. 

There are different interests in feeding just like anything, and degrees of interest in process/outcome, etc. 

I'm sure some of the feeders here would be better qualified to chime in on this, it's not my direct area so I'm going to leave it at that.


----------



## unixfa (Mar 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I take it this all means that the OP isn't going to answer my sincere, earnest question again? He can make a whole questionnaire about BBWs yet cannot answer just one question back?



I am working on it.

I am busy replying to all the replies I got. It's possible that I am rude but the more you use your caps lock button, the more time it takes for me to organize my thoughts to formulate a polite reply, thus, if you used your caps lock in your post, it will probably take me more time to reply. And again, English is not my native language so I am slow.

I will try to reply to your question, it will just take me a little bit of time.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 27, 2007)

There was a fairly mild but sexy thread awhile back called "Secret Eating" or something to that affect. Look that up.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 27, 2007)

unixfa said:


> I am working on it.
> 
> I am busy replying to all the replies I got. It's possible that I am rude but the more you use your caps lock button, the more time it takes for me to organize my thoughts to formulate a polite reply, thus, if you used your caps lock in your post, it will probably take me more time to reply. And again, English is not my native language so I am slow.
> 
> I will try to reply to your question, it will just take me a little bit of time.



Take all the time you need but what does caplocks have to do with this? Do quotation marks make it hard for you, too? I love using those......


By the way, you used radio buttons that I'm supposed to cut and paste in your post so maybe that's why it's taking me so long to answer your numerous questions.


----------



## unixfa (Mar 27, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I see the issue. I think many around here see feeder as a broad ranging term with many, many variations within it. Most feeders I know/have talked with/or who post here don't want to do anything their partner is not involved in, enjoying, etc. So they want consensual, fun, eating, possibly gaining, etc.


 
I am aware that feeder is a broad ranging term but I think that you need to be at least an 'encourager' to qualify as a feeder and I happen to be quite unsure if I want to encourage somebody else to overeat. I am more about some sort of "silent acceptance".


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> There was a fairly mild but sexy thread awhile back called "Secret Eating" or something to that affect. Look that up.



I think that's the one I linked him to way back somewhere.... Guilty Eating?

It was part of my "see, approach will get you responses" thing, but I've pretty much moved off it.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm secretly dynamically eating RIGHT NOW. 

For a moment of seriousness, I am genuinely interested to know whence comes the differentiation between BBWs who are such because they are, as you put it "overfed", and BBWs who are, well, other I guess. 

I'm not making any sense so I'll just bash the keyboard for a minute until I form a sentence. I guess...well, what does it matter? When you're an FA isn't that an admiration of the look/feel/shape of the body and not the food it may or may not take to get it there? 

I'm not trying to be argumentative because I really don't know the answer to this and I'm hoping someone will school me. Specifically, I'd like a feeder to answer if they don't mind broadening my mind a bit. 

If you find the idea of encouraging someone to eat erotically charged, is the turn on part the outcome of that eating (ie. weight gain) or the discrete act? I mean is it like a 'i find it hot to see beautiful women eat a lot' OR 'it's hot to see that beautiful woman gain weight from the food she ate.' 

Or am I not making sense at all? I really hope I'm not being disrespectful of any feeders. I think that this thread just confused me.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> If you find the idea of encouraging someone to eat erotically charged, is the turn on part the outcome of that eating (ie. weight gain) or the discrete act? I mean is it like a 'i find it hot to see beautiful women eat a lot' OR 'it's hot to see that beautiful woman gain weight from the food she ate.'



I think some guys may chime in for you, and there are probably other threads if you go poking around, but the answer in short is - yes, all of the above. 

Some guys are into the eating. Some are into the gain. Some are into both. Some are into neither, and just the fat girl as she comes. 

I haven't dated an FA yet who would complain if I gained 20lbs, but none of them were what I would classify as feeders. I've dated guys who got a thrill out of watching me enjoy my meal, but they weren't trying to get me to eat it for a specific end result. But in a very broad definition of the term, I think the guy who enjoyed me enjoying food is a "feeder". I'm not into gaining, I just do what I do... but if you dig watching me wreck that brownie sundae?? More power to you, buddy.

There are as many different feeder "types" as there are guys... it's quite interesting really, and is one of the reasons that the knee-jerk "feeders are evil" chants that sometimes erupt kind of get old. It's not that cut/dry at all... hope that helped a little bit, Waxwing. I'll poke around and see if I can find you a couple of threads that might help.


----------



## unixfa (Mar 27, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I didn't say, or even imply, that you said or thought that. I said that when I say "I eat what I want when I want" that it can be read by SOME people that way. Said nothing about you, so there is nothing to get.


 
You are right, I was wrong there. 



> I was relaying some details of my eating, which seems to be what you were asking for in your original post?? I was unable to fit in your questionnaire, so I tried via a post. Perhaps a mistake.


 
Well, I do really appreciate your answer. I was just a bit perplexed about the failure of the questionnaire when every question had an "Other what?" alternative. My intention was that people could fill in their own alternative there if they felt that none of the ready made alternative fit them  



> You had a post (reply) to another poster here that said you were on another board where the majority of women admitted to being misleading/deceptive about what they eat.


 
Yes, this is true. It was a large thread in a non-English speaking weight loss forum (that I accidentally found with Google), where a great deal of the active members weighed in on how overfed they were and how much they had done to cover it up. Unfortunately, it's several years ago and I doubt that I can find the thread anymore and furthermore it would be a huge job to translate it to English because of the size of the thread and since neither of the languages is my native language. 

That thread made me think that there might be some women out there who have felt a little taboo about how much they eat. It also gave me inspiration for some of the answer alternatives. I don't see anything unreasonable about that.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2007)

unixfa said:


> That thread made me think that there might be some women out there who have felt a little taboo about how much they eat. It also gave me inspiration for some of the answer alternatives. I don't see anything unreasonable about that.



You're right, there isn't anything wrong with the topic (as I've said) but your approach was off-putting (as I've said) and if you check the Guilty Eating thread (which I linked a while back) I think you'll find more answers along the line of what you were asking. It was just a discussion, and not a questionairre - and there were a lot of responses. Sometimes people just don't like being made to feel like subjects of an experiment or "study" - especially when it seems the person administering said study is asking because it's sexually interesting to them. 

I am trying to imagine me handing out a questionnaire to sexy x-games athletes and asking them to describe the things they wear and how their body moves during certain moves. Do they feel dirty while they do it?? 

I'd try to hide my drool, but somehow I think they'd pick up on my bias.


----------



## unixfa (Mar 27, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, that's my maximum output on this thread. Best of luck.



:wubu:

AnnMarie, thanks for your answers.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2007)

unixfa said:


> :wubu:
> 
> AnnMarie, thanks for your answers.



I clearly lied and answered several other times, but I'm trying hard to be done. I'm very sick of me right now.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 27, 2007)

unixfa said:


> ... In general, I am not a language person and I have always had a hard time learning new languages. My passion and talent lie in engineering, not linguistics.





unixfa said:


> Well, I am not a native English speaker. English is a language that I have learned as an adult. However, I am also a little bit of a provocateur, or a "tactless boob" as somebody put it.



Unixfa, first of all, welcome to the boards.

I haven't done all the research I'd like to before posting a response like this. But, I've read 80% of this thread...and I think you're struggling to hear what folks are telling you. AnnMarie is being particularly objective, non-reactive, and open to your posts. However, I still don't think you're getting the problem with tact and approach that seems to be apparent here. I've included your two quotes above because I think they reveal to me something about why.

1. You are approaching your erotic interests (under the heading "overfed" BBW's) a bit like an engineer. And, as such, its lacking some basic understanding of social grace and human relating. First, your survey, while detailed and thought out, has seemed to lost sight of the fact that it is riddled with value-laden assumptions. For example, you seem to forget that while your term "overfed" carries with it a character judgment. To you, it may seem no more than a logical assumption. You're connecting indulgent eating habits and being a fat woman. Perhaps, BBW's "overfeed" themselves deliberately or covertly. This is simply connecting the dots for you. Engineers I know deal with things in such a linear fashion. They think in straight lines, analytically, objectively, and supported with empiricle data. Your assumptions and information-gathering approach obviously reflect that. But, unfortunately, your cool analytical approach seems to forget that your attempting to extract information for your personal erotic interest from real people who want to be treated as more than specimens for drawing erotically interesting data. I'd encourage you to detangle your analytic faculties from your erotic interests and try a different approach.

This is a weight and fantasy board....and if you would have left your posting to just sharing your fantasies and, perhaps a couple open ended questions, I think you would have been treated differently. AnnMarie's post has already said basically this same thing.

2. Your provocating (quote #2) isn't helping, either. Hang out for a while. Write some nice posts, make some witty remarks. Share some personal things about yourself. Then, do some provoking. And, do it with a sense of humor, not heady analytical rigor. I'd encourage you to stay away form provoking fat folk off the bat with data collection, then defend yourself as "just asking questions." 

Would you give out this same survey to fat people at the market or on the trolly? If you do, I'd encourage you to at least wear a jock.  

Lastly, assuming you are a man, you've got the burden of centuries of sexism to overcome. And, you should consider that. As a start, I'd encourage you to treat the BBW's and honorary fat girls around here like equals. Start with giving them the warmth of your compliments, not the chill of your analysis and questions. Take the noble first step: be the first to say something about what gets you off. Include in it something about what you indulge into too much, what makes your socially a bit unacceptable or self-conscious. Then, you might see that the ladies around here maybe even have fun warming up to your sense of feeding and fatism....and entertain some of your more critical questions.

Just trying to lend a hand. If I sound self-righteous and finger-pointing to you, never mind. That's not what I've intended. It just doesn't have to take 50 posts to get to a mutual exchange and conversation.

ETA: I see you and AM have talked more. Perhaps, my post is a bit late. All the same....


----------



## supersoup (Mar 27, 2007)

unixfa said:


> Well, my idea was that the text could be quoted and those who answer could fill in an X into the []. *Is this an unreasonable burden for BBWs?*



hahahahaaa, i don't know why but this post peeved me, especially the bolded part.

yes, it is too much of a burden. i can't overfeed myself, click the mouse, AAAAAND type an x. i'd have to put one of my sammitches down.

yes, i'm being a smartass. i blame the retail industry as a whole.


----------



## RedVelvet (Mar 27, 2007)

Bigplaidpants for president.

Of everything.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 27, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Bigplaidpants for president.
> 
> Of everything.




Seconded


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, AnnMarie! I don't think that I've ever had that visceral, "feeders? Ew!" reaction, but I admit that it's not something I fully understand. But it helps to know that in fact, just as with any kink, it encompasses all of the facets.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 27, 2007)

BigPlaidPants is my new hero. Amazing post. 

I think that you hit on a really good point-- that this is an erotic weight gain board. By definition, much of the conversation that goes on here has to do with the sexy desirable aspects of overeating. 

There's sort of a fundamental disconnect between that and asking about shame and guilt surrounding food and eating. Some of us, many of us perhaps, have spent years upon years trying to divorce the notions of hunger, satiety, and pleasure, from things like "guilt" and "taboo". For some this may be the one spot in which they can safely do that. 

So, for example, I recall there being a bullet point in your survey regarding buying food for just yourself and claiming it's for several people. That's a rough and very emotionally-charged topic and I'll wager not many people are super comfortable answering that. It's an uncomfortable topic. 

I think why I was confused is that your initial post contained elements of the overeating celebratory, and also elements of shame, and the two made an unholy union in my brain and it felt inappropriate and a little accusatory. I'm not getting on your case, but it seems that you're not clear on why the response to this has been less than stellar.


----------



## unixfa (Mar 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> As someone with an eating disorder and used to "hide my eating" at times, I have to say that I resent your "questions".


 
You always have the option to not answer them if you feel uncomfortable about them. 



> Why? Because you don't seem to be straight up with them- once again, this response doesn't tell me WHY DO YOU WANT TO KNOW?


 
Because I am fascinated by all sorts of issues regarding obesity in females. I think I might have a little bit of a let's-play-doctor fetish. Ok, there I have said it, please flame away if you feel that you must. 



> Do you get some kind of pleasure from women feeling shame and eating in secret?


 
No, I get pleasure from women who openly admit that they eat a lot. However, I have noticed that some BBWs who eat a lot seem to be a bit reluctant to admit it. Thus, I think it would be good if BBWs who eat in secret would open up a little bit, for example by answering my questionnaire. 



> hell does this do for you? Am I wrong? Please tell me what's in this for you?
> I'm still not entirely sure why someone that isn't doing professional/school-related research


 
Well, I am an engineer. I have a tendency to approach issues in an organized and formal way. Thus, I enjoy making this type of surveys. 



> would ask these questions that really don't even seem to expect a serious response.


 
Well, I am a realist. I was fully aware of the possibility that nobody wanted to answer them. As far as I can tell, at the time of writing one person has made a serious attempt to answer them, so I am happy :wubu: 



> Are you THAT bored? Perhaps the questions you should be asking are of yourself- as to why you feel the need to make ,what seems to me, mock questions for people you don't even know on the net and what do you hope to "accomplish" from all of this?


 
I don't really know what to reply to this. I will just say that my questions were not meant as mock questions.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 27, 2007)

1. the word 'overfed' is something one uses to describe a pet who's tipped over the chow bag, or MAYBE a small child. common denominator: helplessness. 
it's not a term one should use to describe an adult, unless you're really _trying_ to sound like a creep. 

2. the whole exhausitve survey thing? samNY said it before i could: it's clinical. and altogether off-putting. i'm not a feeder/ee myself, but i can comprehend enough about it to know that sensuality plays a huge part, at least for the women involved. discussion can be sensual. checking boxes in a Mengele-esque creepyass survey on the internet which may or may not eventually serve as wank fodder for some dude you don't know? not sensual. ever.


hope that helps explain the total failure of this thread.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 27, 2007)

unixfa said:


> Because I am fascinated by all sorts of issues regarding obesity in females. I think I might have a little bit of a let's-play-doctor fetish. Ok, there I have said it, please flame away if you feel that you must.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your answers. Knowing that you wanted to know because you get enjoyment from it and thus, don't intend ridicule towards people here, makes me feel better about the whole issue.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you for your answers. Knowing that you wanted to know because you get enjoyment from it and thus, don't intend ridicule towards people here, makes me feel better about the whole issue.



I agree. I don't think that the OP was intending to be offensive, but this is an issue that is so emotional it's hard to get people to answer.

I'm sorry if it seems like we've attacked you, unixfa.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 27, 2007)

elle camino said:


> 1. the word 'overfed' is something one uses to describe a pet who's tipped over the chow bag



I want to rep you for that...I can't stop laughing.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> AnnMarie's post has already said basically this same thing.
> .......



Hey, at least your point got heard and heralded... apparently me saying all that didn't work as well.


----------



## RedVelvet (Mar 27, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Hey, at least your point got heard and heralded... apparently me saying all that didn't work as well.




Stroke: stroke: stroke....pet pet pet.

Sorry, Ann Marie!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Stroke: stroke: stroke....pet pet pet.
> 
> Sorry, Ann Marie!



hhaha, that's not what I meant, but I will not refuse strokes or pets. 

:batting:


----------



## bellylover (Mar 27, 2007)

BigPlaidPants, you are a very wise man and that is by far the best post in this thread.

Unxifa, what strikes me also in this, besides the "cold" appraoch, is the use of the word "overfed". Feeding for me (also a non-native English speaker) implies one person feeding another person. Feeding yourself is just called "eating". Therefore I think "overeating" would have been better, maybe also less offensive.

Finally, it never ceases to amaze me how we FAs are all different with different interests.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 27, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Hey, at least your point got heard and heralded... apparently me saying all that didn't work as well.



LOL....Say what you will, AnnMarie....but, everyone knows who runs this place.  







To boot: "I thought everyone listened to AnnMarie." This is what magnoliagrows just said while hovering over my shoulder.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 27, 2007)

unixfa said:


> Well, my idea was that the text could be quoted and those who answer could fill in an X into the []. Is this an unreasonable burden for BBWs?





supersoup said:


> hahahahaaa, i don't know why but this post peeved me, especially the bolded part.
> yes, it is too much of a burden. i can't overfeed myself, click the mouse, AAAAAND type an x. i'd have to put one of my sammitches down.
> yes, i'm being a smartass. i blame the retail industry as a whole.



I'm sorry, I hate fanning (vaguely) the dying embers of drama, but soupy, you're not a smart-ass; his comment makes me think despite what's being said, fat girls really are cattle in this scenario. Too stupid to click X, and too irresponsible to realize we're late filing out the form, according to our test proctor. This shit makes me wanna go 86,000 quick rounds with a speed bag--like the rest of the world isn't poised to think we're freakin stupid; having to deal with it _*here*_, in this veiled accusatory tone, is just pissing me the frick off. Why I read this thread in the first place I'll never know...my fault.

And too freakin hilar, Elle ('Mengele').


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> LOL....Say what you will, AnnMarie....but, everyone knows who runs this place.
> 
> To boot: "I thought everyone listened to AnnMarie." This is what magnoliagrows just said while hovering over my shoulder.



hahaha, I only wish that were true.  Finally, my army of minions!

Nah, I am just having a "I typed all day about this!!!!!!!" moment - sometimes it just has to be said by someone else, or with a penis angle, or something like that.... just how it goes!!



And I agree with the others, what you posted was spot on!


----------



## Jane (Mar 27, 2007)

Spring Break, isn't it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 27, 2007)

That was last week. And I resent the implication that all college students do around here is post annoying, trollish threads! Harumph.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 27, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> hhaha, that's not what I meant, but I will not refuse strokes or pets.
> 
> :batting:



that's my que!:smitten:


----------



## Brenda (Mar 27, 2007)

How taboo/secret is the fact that you are overfed?
(select one)
[] Not at all, I could wear a t-shirt that states that I am overfed
A little bit. I would not go around with a sign and a megaphone to tell people but I would never try to hide or give false impressions about the fact that I am overfed
[] I am willing to admit it to friends and family but not to anybody else
[] I am willing to admit it to a select few
[] Only my spouse know about it
[] I don't admit it even to myself, how dare you suggest that I am overfed?
X I am personally ashamed of my overeating so I probably lie to myself about it the most.

2. If being overfed is a secret/taboo for you, why is that?
(check all that apply)
[] I already told you that it's not a taboo for me.
*X* I am tired of the hypocritical moralizing about starving children in other countries, from people who themselves can have a $50k car and million dollar home 
*X* I am religious and my religion forbids gluttony
[] My environment is religious and the religion forbids gluttony
*X *I feel that our culture doesn't accept female gluttony
[] I don't mind at all but people become so embarrassed when I tell them that I am overfed
[] I just doesn't feel right to talk about such an intimate thing with other people
*X *I feel ashamed because of my lack of self control when it comes to food
[] Other. What?

3. Have you ever done anything to hide the fact that you are overfed? 
(check all that apply)
*X* I have lied about my eating habits
X I have not lied but said things that give a false impression of my eating habits (like a politician or lawyer would do)
[] I have incorrectly blamed my obesity on medical issues (metabolism, gland problems, PCOS, etc) that I don't have at all
[] I have some medical issues but I have exaggerated their impact in order to hide the fact that I am overfed
[] I have visited several stores/malls to hide from other shoppers and 
*X *I have pretended to buy food for several people although it was all for myself 
*X* I have hidden trash from overeating sessions in order to hide from my family, coworkers, friends, or acquaintances how much I eat
*X* I have chosen to eat alone, in order to not let anybody see how much I eat
[] I have visited several restaurants in order to hide how much I eat
[] I have visited several restaurants of the same chain (McDonald's, BK, etc) in order to hide how much I eat
[] I have underestimated the amount exercise that I do in order to hide my eating habits, since I think it's nicer if people think I am sedentary rather than overfed
[] Other. What?

4. From whom have you hidden the fact that you are overfed?
(check all that apply)
*X* Strangers
*X *Acquaintances
*X *Friends
*X *Coworkers
*X [/COLOR*]Relatives
[] Neighbors
[] Spouse
[] people online (non-BBW communities)
[] people online (BBW communities)
[] you the people who read this web board
[] Somebody else, please tell who?

5. Is there a more polite way to say that somebody is overfed?
(select one)
[] foodee
[] over-nourished
[] very well fed
[] have dynamic eating habits
[] I don't want to think about it
[] No, overfed is the best word
*X* Anything besides glutton would be more polite

6. Bonus question. What kind of foods do you believe have made a significant contribution to your obesity?
(select all that apply)
*X* soda
[] sweet fruit juices
[] cream
[] milk
*X* butter
*X *chocolate
*X *candy
*X* potato chips
*X *other (corn, etc) chips
*X *cakes
*X other bakery products
X *ice cream
*X* burgers
*X* french fries
[] fried onion rings
[] other fast food
[] other deep fried foods (not french fries or onion rings)
[] desserts
[] cheese
[] American
[] English
[] French
[] German
[] Italian
[] Russian
[] Other European
[] Chinese
[] Japanese
[] Korean
[] Indian
[] Other Asian
[] Mexican
[] other from the Americas
[] Kebab
[] Turkish
[] Arabic
[] Persian
[] North African
[] other African
[] Other ethnic food, please tell which?
[] Other, what?

I answered this as honestly as I could muster on a public website. While answering the questions I began to feel poorly about myself and my eating habits.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 28, 2007)

Brenda said:


> How taboo/secret is the fact that you are overfed?
> (select one)
> [] Not at all, I could wear a t-shirt that states that I am overfed
> A little bit. I would not go around with a sign and a megaphone to tell people but I would never try to hide or give false impressions about the fact that I am overfed
> ...




....and you just gave this unixfa dude a raging hard-on, especially with your qualifying statement at the end.


----------



## Brenda (Mar 28, 2007)

""....and you just gave this unixfa dude a raging hard-on, especially with your qualifying statement at the end.""

Isn't that what we are here for, to make some guy hot and bothered about our personal struggles? I take comfort in knowing that my suffering is not in vain.


----------



## Tina (Mar 28, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> my boyfriend employs the secret techniques of his heroes: the veal/foie gras industry. I'm kept in a 5x5 pen in the bedroom except for bathroom/computer breaks. At feeding time, a hose is forced down my throat. I am overfed and underexcercised. No wonder I'm so fat! How much do you think I go for?



Jill, you poor dear. You've been hiding this from us for a very long time. As fat as you must be, how do you type?!


----------



## love dubh (Mar 28, 2007)

Tina said:


> Jill, you poor dear. You've been hiding this from us for a very long time. As fat as you must be, how do you type?!



She dictates her statements to the computer. But, the computer gets confused because of all the wheezing, and in the end, she just telepaths her statements _directly into our brainsssss!_


----------



## love dubh (Mar 28, 2007)

Brenda said:


> ""....and you just gave this unixfa dude a raging hard-on, especially with your qualifying statement at the end.""
> 
> Isn't that what we are here for, to make some guy hot and bothered about our personal struggles? I take comfort in knowing that my suffering is not in vain.



I *really* hope you're being sarcastic.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 28, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> hhaha, that's not what I meant, but I will not refuse strokes or pets.
> 
> :batting:



Just don't let Elle Camino near your chow bag.

*runs*


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2007)

unixfa said:


> Maybe a little bit, just as I would prefer to use BOW (some feminist tried to introduce it during the 1990s) instead of BBW. However, I would be open to use any alternative word as long as:
> 1. No information loss takes place. It must be clear to everyone what it means. A home made acronym will hardly be understood.
> 2. It's unambiguous. I don't like "overeating" for this reason, since I think its ambiguous.
> 3. It's convenient to use, "somebody who is a BBW at least partly because of her eating habits" is not very elegant, IMHO.
> ...



Sounds a bit like a chicken! "Woah man! look at the size of that overfed chicken!"


----------



## prickly (Mar 28, 2007)

............a long-lost monty python sketch


----------



## RedVelvet (Mar 28, 2007)

prickly said:


> ............a long-lost monty python sketch




Seconded!.....


----------



## Jes (Mar 28, 2007)

Thirded!

No one expects the Spani---oh, never mind.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 28, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> This seems like such an odd thread, yet I'm strangely fascinated. The questionaire is so off-puttingly clinical and organised... almost restrictive (oooh, bondage!) in it's rules and procedures for completion... yet clearly represents a strong personal and intimate interest for the OP (such time and thought invested).
> 
> I almost feel like it's a role-playing thing and with every response he's checking off a form with a clipboard, wearing horn-rimmed glasses, rubber gloves and a lab coat.
> 
> ...



I'd agree that there is sort of an obsessive-compulsive quality about it all.

I've been wondering if FAism and OCD have any corelation. I'd start a thread on it but I'm getting killed with work/a head cold/spring fever right now and if I don't have time to post on other people's threads, I sure don't have time to post on my own.


----------



## unixfa (Mar 28, 2007)

Brenda said:


> I answered this as honestly as I could muster on a public website.



:happy: Thanks. I like honesty and accuracy.



> While answering the questions I began to feel poorly about myself and my eating habits.



I am sorry, it was not my intention.


----------



## Friday (Mar 29, 2007)

Overfed, especially when used repeatedly in red ink is just plain rude. Your obvious facility with the English language makes me pretty sure that you were aware that the word and the way you chose to use it would come across negatively. But even if you're neither as arrogant nor as intelligent as I think you are...

WHY would you use a public forum to ask people about secret habits they may or may not be ashamed of? That's just stupid.

If they wanted people to know they wouldn't be secret would they?


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 29, 2007)

Mini said:


> If there's one thing I know about women (and the fact is, this *is* the extent of my knowledge re: the fairer sex), it's that they don't like being referred to as "overfed."



Or "gluttonous".

In all honesty this survey strikes me as being created by someone who's quite judgement of big women. Either that or Dr. Phil has sent someone to gather data for a future show.


----------



## ripley (Mar 29, 2007)

One day they brought me the XL feedbag, instead of the medium one I was used to...I strapped that sucker on and went to town!! I was overfed that day, my friends.





Good times.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 29, 2007)

I love all the sarcastic comments. But I must admit that Brenda's post appeals to my prurient interests.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 29, 2007)

Friday said:


> Overfed, especially when used repeatedly in red ink is just plain rude. Your obvious facility with the English language makes me pretty sure that you were aware that the word and the way you chose to use it would come across negatively. But even if you're neither as arrogant nor as intelligent as I think you are...
> 
> WHY would you use a public forum to ask people about secret habits they may or may not be ashamed of? That's just stupid.
> 
> If they wanted people to know they wouldn't be secret would they?



He doesn't like answering questions if you use caplocks I found.......


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 29, 2007)

unixfa said:


> Maybe a little bit, just as I would prefer to use BOW (some feminist tried to introduce it during the 1990s) instead of BBW.



BOW? Isn't that the acronym for biological weapon?


----------



## prickly (Mar 29, 2007)

............some women are weapon-like, and last time i checked i definitely got biological.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 29, 2007)

I kept hoping someone else would say this the way I wanted to so that I wouldn't have to. But, since they haven't...

The reason your poll went over badly is for two reasons:

1) "Overfed" implies judgment. Just as "overweight" implies there is some "acceptable" weight which one has surpassed, "overeating" and "overfed" imply judgment in the area of eating; they imply there is some line of an acceptable amount to eat which one has crossed. As someone else said, the word "fed" also brings to mind the food consumption of animals, so you have not only judged us, but dehumanized us with a single word.

2) All BBW around here are perfectly cognizant of the fact that all this survey is doing is providing spank fodder for you, essentially, and being PEOPLE rather than OBJECTS, we refuse to do that. If you want spank fodder, use your imagination and the paysite board.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep, everytime I see this thread now I can't help but immediately picture something like this .. 

View attachment morral.jpg


----------



## rainyday (Mar 29, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yep, everytime I see this thread now I can't help but immediately picture something like this ..


I've been looking, but I can't find one of those in my size.


----------



## imfree (Mar 29, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yep, everytime I see this thread now I can't help but immediately picture something like this ..


 Me, too. Then, maybe it takes a real horse's a** to apply such a 
term to human beings. I've heard that a horse can eat itself to death, too. Even the most voratious humans usually stop eating before they have pain.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, you'd think they'd say NAAYY before it got to that point, eh?


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 29, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, you'd think they'd say NAAYY before it got to that point, eh?



...awful, awful, awful. But made me smirk.


----------



## Tina (Mar 29, 2007)

love dubh said:


> I *really* hope you're being sarcastic.



Yeah, I believe Brenda is being sarcastic. 

How can anyone take this guy seriously anyway?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 29, 2007)

"Overfed". 

Is it just me? Or does that word make anyone else wanna yark now? I didn't think twice about it before, but now the association is with everything weird, fetishistic (as in run AWAY! run away! tooooo freaky fetishistic), bizarrely clinical and over-studied psycho-wankolgy. 

46 some-odd times, that word repeats in this thread (not including quotes!). And I think the OP *LOVES *it. I think he gets off not on fat women, but on that _*word*_. 

That _word_. Congratulations, UnixFA - you ruined a _word_. :blink: 

View attachment overfed2.jpg


----------



## imfree (Mar 29, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> "Overfed".
> 
> Is it just me? Or does that word make anyone else wanna yark now? I didn't think twice about it before, but now the association is with everything weird, fetishistic (as in run AWAY! run away! tooooo freaky fetishistic), bizarrely clinical and over-studied psycho-wankolgy.
> 
> ...


 It's not just you, Samantha, not only did he ruin "overfed" by applying it to humans, he ruined FA by applying it to a creature like himself.
I was proud to be an FA until he ruined it for me!!!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 29, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> That _word_. Congratulations, UnixFA - you ruined a _word_. :blink:



He's like the Death Star of the English lexicon!

What are the odds of someone like that being on our very own Dims? 

View attachment nevertellmetheodds.jpg


----------



## RedVelvet (Mar 29, 2007)

God....Harrison was SOOOO pretty then...




Thus completes this hijacking!


----------



## Tina (Mar 29, 2007)

Wasn't he, Red? I drooled over him for the longest time. Still like him very much as an actor, though I wish he'd get some better roles again.

And speaking of the lovely Mr. Ford... 

View attachment Thread-hijack.jpg


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 29, 2007)

Gee, I'm so not posting my thread seeing if women like their saddles and having their tails brushed.  You're all MEAN.


----------



## crazygrad (Mar 29, 2007)

Is this thread now officially the Harrison Ford love fest? 'Cause if so, :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 
Of course, I'm less than thrilled that he totes Calista Flockhart on his arm, but still :smitten: :smitten: 

Oh yeah, Unixfa, you say you're an FA, but I'm not feelin' the love, dog.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 29, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> Is this thread now officially the Harrison Ford love fest? 'Cause if so, :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> Of course, I'm less than thrilled that he totes Calista Flockhart on his arm, but still :smitten: :smitten:
> 
> Oh yeah, Unixfa, you say you're an FA, but I'm not feelin' the love, dog.



Don't worry. No one likes Calista Flockhart, except my mother.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 29, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> I'm not feelin' the love, dog.









Is this you?:huh:


----------



## crazygrad (Mar 29, 2007)

How'd you know????


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 29, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Don't worry. No one likes Calista Flockhart, except my mother.



I hear that she should eat more fatty foods. 

=Divals


----------



## Friday (Mar 29, 2007)

Hell, she should just eat.


----------



## ripley (Mar 30, 2007)

Someone overfeed her, quick!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 30, 2007)

ripley said:


> Someone overfeed her, quick!



I know the man for the job. He's a noble, deeply misunderstood sort...


----------



## crazygrad (Mar 30, 2007)

My mother doesn't even like her, so we shan't send her any gefilte fish this Pesach.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 30, 2007)

I think the reason no one posted this before is because it was hard to get the point across without making the post overly long or getting mad and using words like "poopyhead" and "dummyface."

Although you've managed to do so without resorting to any of those methods at all! Brava. :bow: 




BigBeautifulMe said:


> I kept hoping someone else would say this the way I wanted to so that I wouldn't have to. But, since they haven't...
> 
> The reason your poll went over badly is for two reasons:
> 
> ...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 30, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> My mother doesn't even like her, so we shan't send her any gefilte fish this Pesach.



I, however, like gelfilte fish. 

Just sayin'.

No pressure.


----------



## crazygrad (Mar 30, 2007)

I dunno, we're sending ours to Fish or Tessio.

Oh, and, of course, the Idol contestant next voted off.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 30, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> my boyfriend employs the secret techniques of his heroes: the veal/foie gras industry. I'm kept in a 5x5 pen in the bedroom except for bathroom/computer breaks. At feeding time, a hose is forced down my throat. I am overfed and underexcercised. No wonder I'm so fat! How much do you think I go for?



I wonder how many people this was wank fodder for?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 30, 2007)

I was watching Crank Yanker clips last night and one character has his massively obese wife laying in bed with a feedbag attached to her face. 

<3 it made me think of this thread.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 30, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I, however, like gelfilte fish.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> No pressure.



<2 Live Jews>Vut kinda cigarettes duz da Rrrabbi schmoke?
Ge-Filtahd!</2 Live Jews>



Ella Bella said:


> I wonder how many people this was wank fodder for?



Hey she said Foie Gras... I couldn't help it.... :eat2: I loves me some foie gras... especially Hungarian Goose Foie Gras.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 30, 2007)

consumption is evolution, heh.


----------



## unixfa (Mar 31, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Sounds a bit like a chicken! "Woah man! look at the size of that overfed chicken!"



Yes, it does sound a little bit like that and although I myself happen to enjoy the word I wasn't entirely happy with it when I wrote it because my survey was intended for the public, not my diary. I tried to come up with an alternative but my limited English vocabulary could not find an unambigous replacement, so I decided to leave it like that. Probably, my judgement was a bit influenced by my own affinity for the word.

Instead, I decided to add an explanation in the beginning of the text:
"When I say overfed, I mean those whose obesity is at least partly caused, maintained, or increased by eating habits."
in order to try to explain to the reader that I did not have force feeding in my mind. In addition, I added Question 5, in order to get some input on whether there are some better and more polite word. In retrospect, I should probably have made up a home made acronym instead as it seems that the word was too loaded to begin with.

The rest of the message is not intended for the sensitive, thus obfuscated with ROT-13.

Ertneqvat gur hfr bs gur jbeq 'biresrq', V unir gb fnl gung V qb abg oryvrir gung gurer vf fhpu n uhtr qvssrerapr orgjrra navznyf naq uhznaf jura vg pbzrf gb pbafhzcgvba bs ninvynoyr sbbq. V oryvrir gung gur hetr gb rng vf rira terngre guna gur frkhny qrfver naq sbbq vf zber ninvynoyr guna frk. Vg pna or yrtnyyl chepunfrq rireljurer va gur jbeyq naq chepunfvat vg vf abg pbaarpgrq gb n fbpvny funzr nf chepunfvat frk (va fbzr cynprf).

VZUB, qrfcvgr gur nofrapr bs sbepr srrqref, srrqvat ontf, ubfrf, rgp, V oryvrir gung n ynetr funer bs nqhygf jub ner sng va Jrfgrea pbhagevrf (naq bs pbhefr nyfb fbzr aba-Jrfgrea pbhagevrf, vapernfvatyl) unir va n jnl orra biresrq. 

Vs V unccra gb frr n dhrhr bs zbovyr srrqvat craf (gurl ner nyfb xabja nf 'pnef') va gur qevir va gb n snfg sbbq erfgnhenag, V unir n uneq gvzr rfpncvat gur vqrn gung gur crbcyr vafvqr gur srrqvat craf ner snggravat gurzfryirf qhr gb unovgf, hetrf, naq raivebazragf gung ner orlbaq gurve pbageby naq/be haqrefgnaqvat. Guvf vf rfcrpvnyyl gehr vs gur erfgnhenag vf rzcgl (rkprcg sbe gur crefbaary naq znlor fbzr ubzryrff naq pneyrff qhqr) juvyr gur dhrhr va gur qevir va ynar vf ybatvfu. Lrf, fhcresvpvnyyl gurfr crbcyr ner fvggvat va gur srrqvat craf ibyhagnevyl ohg V oryvrir gung gurer ner zber gb gur fgbel.

V frevbhfyl dhrfgvba gur vqrn gung nqhygf unir shyy pbageby bs gurve rngvat naq rkrepvfr unovgf, rfcrpvnyyl nf vg'f uneq sbe nqhyg be nqbyrfprag uhznaf gb oernx frg unovgf naq znal unovgf ner sbezrq va puvyqubbq, cnegyl qhr gb pvephzfgnaprf gung gur vaqvivqhny unf ab pbageby jungfbrire bire. 

V unir gb fnl gung V ernyyl ybir gur pbafreingvir "yrg'f unir zber crefbany erfcbafvovyvgl" nccebnpu gb pbzongvat borfvgl. Gur ernfba gung V yvxr vg vf gung V nz gbgnyyl pbaivaprq gung vg vf pbzcyrgryl varssrpgvir naq jvyy arire cebqhpr nalguvat ohg snvyher.

V oryvrir gung gurfr guvatf orpbzr zhpu zber va lbhe snpr, vs lbh erybpngr gb n fbpvrgl juvpu unf n zber snggravat raivebazrag guna gur bar jurer lbh terj hc. V oryvrir gung vg vf dhvgr ivfvoyr sbe fbzr Nfvnaf jub ivfvg Rhebcr be HFN naq nyfb pregnvayl vf sbe Rhebcrnaf jub ivfvg gur HFN.

Jura, V neevirq gb gur HF sbe gur svefg gvzr n srj lrnef ntb, V fnj fbzr guvatf naq orunivbef gung jura lbh pbzcnerq gb gur fbpvrgl jurer V terj hc, gurl jrer jnf fb ovmneer naq haoryvrinoyl snggravat gung V jbhyq ernyyl abg unir orra nal yrff fhecevfrq vs V unq frra n tebhc bs crbcyr fhqqrayl oenaqvfuvat KKY fvmrq srrq ontf, svyyvat gurz jvgu serapu sevrf naq chggvat gurz ba gurve snprf.

V yvirq va n fhoheona pbzzhavgl jurer bayl ehorf naq ubzryrff crbcyr jbhyq jnyx naljurer. V hfrq gb ovplpyr nf gurer jrer tbbq cerggl ovxr ynarf, ovxr cnguf, naq ovxr birecnffrf/haqrecnffrf. Rirel bapr va n juvyr, fbzr crbcyr fnj svg gb bcra gurve pne jvaqbjf naq fubhg bhg gurve qvfnccebiny. V nz abg fher rknpgyl jul, znlor whfg fbzr grrantref jub jrer cebhq bs n arjyl bognvarq qevire'f yvprafr naq gur snpg gung gurl jbhyq arire ntnva jnyx be ovxr naljurer. Gb zr, znal erfgnhenag zrahf naq fubc/znyy cebqhpg enatrf ybbxrq nf gurl jbhyq unir orra cnegyl qrfvtarq ol srrqref, be nygreangviryl, nyzbfg nyy ergnvyref jrer centzngvp ohfvarffzra jub fvzcyl jrer fngvfslvat gur qrznaqf sebz n ynetr cbchyngvba bs srrqrrf. Qrfcvgr nyy guvf, gur terng znwbevgl bs crbcyr frrzrq gb or rvgure pbzcyrgryl be cnegyl hanjner bs jung jnf tbvat ba naq jung gurl gurzfryirf jrer n cneg bs. Fbzr crbcyr jrer bs pbhefr abg sng rira va guvf raivebazrag, rvgure qhr gb trargvp zneiry, be gura gurl whfg unq n qvssrerag hcoevatvat/unovgf, be gurl jrer whfg irel qvfpvcyvarq naq pnershy jvgu ertneqf gb sbbq naq tbvat gb gur tlz erthyneyl. V jbyq thrff gung gur pbzzhavgl jurer V yvirq jrer nobhg nirentr jvgu 30% bs nqhygf borfr (OZV 30+) naq n yvggyr bire unys birejrvtug.

Bar guvat V erzrzore jvgu sbaqarff vf zl svefg pbasebagngvba jvgu fhoheona culfvpny ynmvarff, vg jnf va gur ortvaavat bs zl fgnl va gur HF. V unq orra nfxrq gb qevax n phc bs pbssrr nsgre jbex ol bar bs gur OOJf va gur bssvpr jurer V jbexrq, cbffvoyl orpnhfr V jnf gur bayl bhg bs gur pybfrg SN va gung bssvpr. V arire qvfphffrq zl sng cersrerapr jvgu gur tvey fb V fgvyy gb guvf qnl qba'g xabj jurgure fur xarj gung V jnf na SN, nf V qba'g xabj ubj zhpu tbffvc gurer jrer va gur bssvpr nobhg zr. Naljnl, jr unq nterrq gb zrrg ng n cnexvat ybg naq nf vg jnf dhvgr pybfr gb zl ubzr naq orvat na Rhebcrna ehor, V whfg jnyxrq gurer. Fur jnf jnvgvat va ure pne, V ragrerq ure pne naq jr nterrq gb tb gb n pbssrr cynpr npebff gur fgerrg naq znlor n yvggyr bire 100 lneqf qbja gur fgerrg. V nffhzrq gung jr jbhyq jnyx gurer naq bcrarq gur qbbe, nf gb tb bhg. Zl rkcrpgngvba jnf va cneg ohvyg ba gur snpg gung V unir ernq n fgbel fbzrjurer nobhg n sng Nzrevpna tveyf rngvat fnynqf ng svefg qngrf va beqre gb uvqr gurve rngvat unovgf. V nffhzrq gung, fur cebonoyl jbhyq cersre gb uvqr ure frqragnevarff naq V qvqa'g jnag gb pnhfr rzoneenffzrag sbe ure. Nyfb, V qvq abg ernyyl guvax gung fur jbhyq or gung frqragnel, fb V nffhzrq gung jr jbhyq jnyx.

Fur fnvq fbzrguvat yvxr "Ab, yrg'f qevir!". Guvf zbzrag vf sberire rgpurq vagb zl zvaq. Vg jnf abg whfg jung fur fnvq ohg gur jnl fur fnvq vg. Fur fnvq vg yvxr vg jnf n pbzcyrgryl fgenatr naq bhg bs gur dhrfgvba gb jnyx fhpu n ybat qvfgnapr jura jr jrer nyernql fvggvat va n pne. Gb zr, fur pbhyq whfg nf jryy unq fnvq "Ab, yrg'f gnxr zl zbovyr srrqvat cra vafgrnq, V nz nsenvq gb ohea n tenz bs zl rkcrafvir obql sng vs jr jnyx". Bs pbhefr, V nz (naq jnf) cerggl qnza fher gung fur qvqa'g rira guvax nobhg ure obql sng jura fur fnvq gung. Gb ure, vg jnf whfg angheny gb qevir. Vg sehfgengrq zr orpnhfr V jbhyq unir yvxrq gb pbzcyvzrag ure sbe ure borfvgl naq frqragnel yvsrfglyr. Ubjrire, qrfcvgr orvat na rkgerzr sng srgvfuvfg V haqrefgbbq gung fur jbhyq whfg gbgnyyl sernx bhg vs V fnvq fbzrguvat yvxr gung fb V whfg ovgr zl gbathr. Jr jrag gb gur pbssrr cynpr naq V cbyvgryl qvfphffrq aba-borfvgl eryngrq gbcvpf jvgu ure sbe n pbhcyr bs ubhef. Jr qvqa'g zrrg bhgfvqr bs jbex ntnva qhr gb vffhrf gung jrer abg eryngrq gb sng.

Nsgre guvf bppheerapr, V znqr vg n ubool gb gel gb fcbg gur fubegrfg qvfgnaprf qevira ol OOJf. Gur fubegrfg V rire fnj jnf cresbezrq ng gur cnexvat ybg bs fznyy fubccvat pragre ol n irel ynetr FFOOJ jub unq cnexrq bhgfvqr n Ybat'f qehtf naq qebir gb n fubc gung jnf sbhe fznyy fubcf njnl, fur qebir cnfg n unve qerffre, na bcgvpvna naq n pnzren fgber naq gur checbfr bs gur qevir jnf boivbhfyl whfg gb genafcbeg ure uhtr obql.

V zrg fbzr Rhebcrna rkcngf ba n qnvyl onfvf naq n abg gbb vaserdhrag gbcvp bs qvfphffvba jnf gur vaperqvoyl snggravat unovgf bs Nzrevpnaf. V erzrzore bar qnl jura n thl pnzr vagb gur bssvpr jurer V jbexrq, ur jnf n ovg funxra naq fubpxrq naq fubhgrq (va na hapbzzba Rhebcrna ynathntr gung ab Nzrevpna pna haqrefgnaq n gval ovg bs) "Whfg tb gb gung yneq ubhfr, ohl ovttre cnagf naq n arj oryg!". V nfxrq jung jnf gur znggre naq ur rkcynvarq gung ur unq orra gb fbzr erfgnhenag naq ur pynvzrq gung ur unq orra freirq n cyngr bs fbzr sbbq (V guvax vg jnf fbzr orrs + npprffbevrf) gung va uvf bcvavba jnf irel pybfr gb cher yneq. V qba'g erzrzore gur punva ohg V oryvrir vg jnf pnyyrq Qraal'f. V jnf frpergyl n ovg nzhfrq ol guvf naq qrpvqrq gb znxr n yvggyr vafcrpgvba bs gur erfgnhenag va dhrfgvba. V fcbggrq bar erthyne FFOOJ (rzcyblrr) naq bar uhtr FFOOJ (erfgnhenag/fuvsg znantre) jub V oryvrir jnf nyfb gur snggrfg jbzna V unq rire frra ng gung cbvag. V jnf abg qvfnccbvagrq ohg V qvqa'g znxr nal zber ivfvgf gb gung erfgnhenag punva, fb V qba'g xabj ubj pbzzba vg jnf gb frr crbcyr yvxr gung gurer.

Nf na SN jub nqzverf <vafreg lbhe snibevgr nqwrpgvir gb qrfpevor fbzrobl jub vf sng ng yrnfg cnegyl orpnhfr bs ure rngvat> OOJf, V qvq bs pbhefr abg zvaq frrvat gung crbcyr jrer zrgvphybhfyl snggravat gurzfryirf, jvgu gur rkprcgvba bs gubfr jub unq gebhoyr jnyxvat be jnf hanoyr gb jnyx. V unir arire ernyyl frra fhpu crbcyr va Rhebcr, bu jnvg, abj V erzrzore gung V bapr fnj n uhtr jbzna gung pbhyq oneryl jnyx ba n genva fgngvba va Treznal ohg fur jnfa'g rngvat va choyvp. Naljnl, V jnf nyjnlf n yvggyr ovg gebhoyrq (ohg nyfb snfpvangrq naq nfunzrq bs vg) jurarire V fnj n jbzna va gur gbb sng gb jnyx be oneryl noyr gb jnyx pngrtbel zhapuvat ba fbzr snggravat whax sbbq (qvq abg unccra bsgra ohg V fnj vg n pbhcyr bs gvzrf).

Jung obgurerq zr dhvgr n ovg naq jung fgvyy obguref zr vf jung V jbhyq pnyy gur jnyy bs nofbyhgr qravny, hanjnerarff, naq gur ulcbpevfl. Gur phygher naq raivebazrag frrzrq yvxr vg va nyzbfg rirel yvggyr qrgnvy unq orra qrfvtarq gb znxr crbcyr sng ohg gur vqrny jnf fgvyy gb or guva (fnzr vqrny nf jr unir va Rhebcr). Bs pbhefr, gur fnzr vffhrf ner cerfrag va Rhebcr nf jryy ohg abg gb gur fnzr qrterr. Gur tnc orgjrra vqrny naq ernyvgl vf ovt ohg abg nf uhtr nf va gur HF. V nz abg n cflpubybtvfg ohg vg'f zl ulcbgurfvf gung guvf tnc vf gur irel ernfba gung crbcyr trg rngvat qvfbeqref. Gur qravny nyfb obgurerq zr.

Jura V gnyx nobhg qravny, V nz ersreevat gb gur snpg gung sbe rknzcyr gur jbzna jub qvqa'g jnag gb jnyx 100 lneqf, zbfg cebonoyl qvqa'g guvax bs urefrys nf rkgerzryl frqragnel, juvpu fur sebz nal ernfbanoyr bowrpgvir fgnaqcbvag jnf, ng yrnfg VZUB.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 31, 2007)

oh no you dinnint


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 31, 2007)

unixfa said:


> The rest of the message is not intended for the sensitive, thus obfuscated with ROT-13.
> 
> *Gibberish*



Translated:



> Regarding the use of the word 'overfed', I have to say that I do not believe that there is such a huge difference between animals and humans when it comes to consumption of available food. I believe that the urge to eat is even greater than the sexual desire and food is more available than sex. It can be legally purchased everywhere in the world and purchasing it is not connected to a social shame as purchasing sex (in some places).
> 
> IMHO, despite the absence of force feeders, feeding bags, hoses, etc, I believe that a large share of adults who are fat in Western countries (and of course also some non-Western countries, increasingly) have in a way been overfed.
> 
> ...




Tip: Don't use a cipher to try and hide the fact that you're an ignorant asshole.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 31, 2007)

1. It's not denial, it's shame. Most fat people are mortified by their size.

2. There are a million things to say about your post, but the main one is: if you're an extreme fetishist who enjoys our 'fattening American lifestyle' then shut up and enjoy it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 31, 2007)

People often believe what they want to believe. I believe that you will cling obstinantly to your image of obesity and its causes despite any evidence to the contrary so I'm not going to go out of my way here. But let me just point this out: you met a woman, the woman had a salad but you insist it was only to fool you, yet she didn't care to fool you at all when she hautily insisted on driving instead of walking. And from this experience, you've concluded that society as a whole must be ___your rabid fantasy here___. It's irresponsible but that's okay. I realize your behavior is instictive and impulsive and it feeds something inside of you that is insatiable. It's like that stereotype of people from France being rude. Somebody met a few rude French people on the streets of Paris, therefore the French must be rude people. You slowed down traffic by warbling along the road on your bike and the people yelled out their windows at you angrily so that must mean they're all lazy feedbaggers, bla bla bla. You display a pattern of thinking that is obviously driven by your desires which have graduated to blind obsession given your posts and questions up to date, therefore I find it very hard to take anything you say seriously or to bother trying to correct you. Your understanding of it would be as muddled and unintellible as the post I'm responding to unless you have the skills to interpret it properly. It's clear you don't. You should know that your fetish has hindered your ability to think clearly even if you are unaware of it.




unixfa said:


> Yes, it does sound a little bit like that and although I myself happen to enjoy the word I wasn't entirely happy with it when I wrote it because my survey was intended for the public, not my diary. I tried to come up with an alternative but my limited English vocabulary could not find an unambigous replacement, so I decided to leave it like that. Probably, my judgement was a bit influenced by my own affinity for the word.
> 
> Instead, I decided to add an explanation in the beginning of the text:
> "When I say overfed, I mean those whose obesity is at least partly caused, maintained, or increased by eating habits."
> ...


----------



## Tooz (Mar 31, 2007)

I like how you get preachy at the end. Nice way to make people think this might all be shit and that you're just a troll. Of course, you can't win either way-- if you DO feel like you say you do in that BOOK worth of crap you posted, you're STILL an idiot. People are not animals riding around in feeding pens all day, craving food. Your sort of holier-than-thou attitude is something I can't imagine flying too well in a relationship. Yes, the attitude is there. Your little explanation of logic bothers me.


----------



## unixfa (Mar 31, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> You slowed down traffic by warbling along the road on your bike and the people yelled out their windows at you angrily so that must mean


 
The rest of your post is IMHO not worthy of a reply but I want to clarify that I was very careful to follow traffic rules and I don't think I ever slowed down traffic since I was using the bike lane most of the time. Furthermore, I clearly remember that it happened a couple of times when I was bicycling in the bike lane, certainly not slowing anybody down (unless he wanted to illegally drive his car in the bike lane). Of course, I don't know exactly why people were shouting at me but to me it gave the impression that bicycling was not entirely popular and that teenagers were very eager to get their driver's licenses.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 31, 2007)

unixfa said:


> The rest of your post is IMHO not worthy of a reply



This pretty much just proves what I said, I think.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 31, 2007)

It is obvious you don't drive. Whatever rules you were following are irrelevant. You are a distraction and a nuisance on the road even on a bike path on the side. All you need do is slip on a piece of gravel or tip over and a car runs over you, that driver is responsible and will pay dearly. Every driver knows this which effects the way everyone drives at the sight of a cyclist at the side of the road and it effects ALL traffic behind them, bike path or not. You are a nuisance and a hazard.





unixfa said:


> The rest of your post is IMHO not worthy of a reply but I want to clarify that I was very careful to follow traffic rules and I don't think I ever slowed down traffic since I was using the bike lane most of the time. Furthermore, I clearly remember that it happened a couple of times when I was bicycling in the bike lane, certainly not slowing anybody down (unless he wanted to illegally drive his car in the bike lane). Of course, I don't know exactly why people were shouting at me but to me it gave the impression that bicycling was not entirely popular and that teenagers were very eager to get their driver's licenses.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 31, 2007)

Shut up! Can we lose this guy already? The 'feedbag' talk, the voluminous (oooh, look!! that sounds like "fat"!) analogies of Americans and women as lazy animals... 


> To me, she could just as well had said "No, let's take my mobile feeding pen instead, I am afraid to burn a gram of my expensive body fat if we walk"





> IMHO, despite the absence of force feeders, feeding bags, hoses, etc, I believe that a large share of adults who are fat in Western countries (and of course also some non-Western countries, increasingly) have in a way been overfed.


The last bit of this offensive idiocy being IN CODE.... what the fuck!? 

I'm tired of it, and I'm getting pissed off. 

I promise - he's only going to get worse from here.







ETA: Here, so you'll understand what *I'm* thinking. And I didn't drive my car to arrive at this point. 

Lbhe zragny cebprffrf ner ergneqrq ol lbhe birejurzyvat snfpvangvba jvgu sng - fbzrguvat lbh *guvax* lbh unir gb or nfunzrq bs (cebonoyl qhr gb lbhe zbgure orvat fgevpg naq birecbjrevat), fb lbh evqvphyr vg... naq sng crbcyr. Va cnegvphyne, sng jbzra, orpnhfr gung'f gur sbphf bs lbhe qrfver. N qrfver lbh pna'g cbffvoyl shysvyy orpnhfr gb qb fb jbhyq pnhfr lbh haraqvat funzr. 

Naq lbhe zbgure lryyvat ng lbh, va lbhe urnq. 

1) Tb njnl. 
2) Trg gurencl.
3) Ercrng Fgrc 1.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 31, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Lbhe zragny cebprffrf ner ergneqrq ol lbhe birejurzyvat snfpvangvba jvgu sng - fbzrguvat lbh *guvax* lbh unir gb or nfunzrq bs (cebonoyl qhr gb lbhe zbgure orvat fgevpg naq birecbjrevat), fb lbh evqvphyr vg... naq sng crbcyr. Va cnegvphyne, sng jbzra, orpnhfr gung'f gur sbphf bs lbhe qrfver. N qrfver lbh pna'g cbffvoyl shysvyy orpnhfr gb qb fb jbhyq pnhfr lbh haraqvat funzr.
> 
> Naq lbhe zbgure lryyvat ng lbh, va lbhe urnq.
> 
> ...



Ow ow ow, my virgin ears! Am I old enough to hear this kind of language? :happy:


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 31, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> ETA: Here, so you'll understand what *I'm* thinking. And I didn't drive my car to arrive at this point.
> 
> Lbhe zragny cebprffrf ner ergneqrq ol lbhe birejurzyvat snfpvangvba jvgu sng - fbzrguvat lbh *guvax* lbh unir gb or nfunzrq bs (cebonoyl qhr gb lbhe zbgure orvat fgevpg naq birecbjrevat), fb lbh evqvphyr vg... naq sng crbcyr. Va cnegvphyne, sng jbzra, orpnhfr gung'f gur sbphf bs lbhe qrfver. N qrfver lbh pna'g cbffvoyl shysvyy orpnhfr gb qb fb jbhyq pnhfr lbh haraqvat funzr.
> 
> ...



Lbh zhfg fcernq fbzr Erchgngvba nebhaq orsber tvivat vg gb FnznagunAL ntnva.


----------



## Butterbelly (Mar 31, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was watching Crank Yanker clips last night and one character has his massively obese wife laying in bed with a feedbag attached to her face.
> 
> <3 it made me think of this thread.



OMG.....I saw that one too. At first I was a tad offended.....then I had to laugh about it.


----------



## there_there (Mar 31, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> OMG.....I saw that one too. At first I was a tad offended.....then I had to laugh about it.



i can't believe i just read this entire thread

*rubs eyes*

i have say, in a strange way...i find this guy very interesting. He obviously has several screws loose....but he's extremely eloquent, regardless of the content.....as for that "cipher" bit at the end (by the way, can someone explain this to me? is it some sort of program?????) - he finally revealed himself after 7 pages of song and dance. He obviously was getting off on every word of it.

very creepy - makes me think of the doctor in "Hostel" who kills the the American in the first extended murder scene


----------



## imfree (Mar 31, 2007)

there_there said:


> i can't believe i just read this entire thread
> 
> *rubs eyes*
> 
> ...


 ROT-13 is a simple cypher that is done by shifting each letter 13 spaces forward or reverse in the alphabet.

www.retards.org/projects/rot13/

This URL will get you an online translator to prevent wasting the time to translate this guy's violence-provoking drivel.

The guy may get off comparing people to involunteraly fed animals in fattening cages, but I am, and others like me are, fat by choice. I have fought and endured the consequences of protecting my right to be fat. I 
would probably fight to my death for my right to be fat and to avoid another person forcing his will upon me. I am not violent. UnixFA, you may not be so fortunate with others you provoke.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 31, 2007)

Congratulation, unix13. Whatever your intentions were, they backfired. I (and probably a slew of other BBW) am now totally nauseous, and god only knows when I'll be able to eat again. As Lilly says, you are so far out of reality that it's not even possible to bring you back. You've alienated every woman on this board that has read this thread, and any in the future you might try to talk to will hopefully have the foresight to search for threads you've posted and find this. Thanks so much for outing yourself. Seriously.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 31, 2007)

But guys! He put the offensive stuff in ROT-13! That means that anyone who decodes it can't be offended by it because, um... because...


----------



## imfree (Mar 31, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> But guys! He put the offensive stuff in ROT-13! That means that anyone who decodes it can't be offended by it because, um... because...


 Code, now THAT's funny! Since an ROT-13 online translator is
available and the code-key is so SIMPLE, it ain't no code. Those who know
real code also know that encoded text has all words in groups of five letters
to complicate decoding efforts. Hahaha, what a joke!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 31, 2007)

I file a motion to have this thread condemned.. er.. locked.


----------



## imfree (Mar 31, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I file a motion to have this thread condemned.. er.. locked.


 I second that motion. I'm supposed to be a peace-maker 
and shouldn't even be in this thread. "Condemned" may be an
aplicable term in this situation.


----------



## crazygrad (Mar 31, 2007)

Unixfa, ty jsi nevzdelany.

Its in code, otrava.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 31, 2007)

Now I'm wondering what Unixfa had to eat today....... is he "overfed"? 

I didn't type this in caplocks either so maybe he can answer the question...


This is in code too:

etib em


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 31, 2007)

This thread is now officially the cipher thread.

Pad oui lyh'd talebran drec uha.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 31, 2007)

i can't come to this thread anymore, i've no idea how to decipher you smarties.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 31, 2007)

Kevin just said "The Soup is so hot, I think I need new pants." That's a rough translation.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 31, 2007)

Over .


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 1, 2007)

Ummm.... survey 101 requires a proper sample, permission to do the survey, and, most importantly, scientific survey design which is always based on statistical hypothesis testing and usually so clever that subjects don't even realize what is being tested. I am not sure I see any of the above.


----------

